# Fight changing mistakes... do you hold a grudge?



## Scout200 (May 27, 2011)

When 					 						you see a one of your favorite MMA fighters make a mistake costing him a fight, do you hold a grudge against that fighter?


----------



## bushidomartialarts (May 27, 2011)

Nope. He did the best he could in a high-pressure situation.

OTOH, my senior year a referee made a mistake that cost me a shot at the semifinals. (wrestling). I still get mad when I think about it, and it's been 20 years.


----------



## OzPaul (May 27, 2011)

No, everyone makes mistakes.  I take my hat off to anyone who competes regardless of how good they are.


----------



## jthomas1600 (May 31, 2011)

I get frustrated watching a fight if the guy is repeatedly making the same mistake or sticking to a bad strategy. But you never can tell if the fighter is being bull headed or if the corner is not doing their job. I know in the ring in the heat of the moment it's not easy for the fighter to be processing all that's going on.


----------



## Touch Of Death (May 31, 2011)

It would depend on the mistake. Like the guy that broke his hand on the Sumo's Skull; I read an article in Black Belt magazine slamming that guy. I felt it was a little harsh, but I found that I agreed to some extent.
Sean


----------



## WC_lun (May 31, 2011)

People make mistakes, even my favorite fighters.  I also know it is MUCH eaier to give advice from outside the ring than fight inside the ring.  So no I don't hold a grudge.


----------



## Tez3 (Jun 4, 2011)

Your favourite fighter makes a mistake and you hold a grudge? That's weird thinking, why would you hold a 'grudge' against someone for something like this, what on earth could they have done to you?


----------



## Scout200 (Jun 6, 2011)

bushidomartialarts said:


> Nope. He did the best he could in a high-pressure situation.



Awesome perspective!



bushidomartialarts said:


> OTOH, my senior year a referee made a mistake that cost me a shot at the semifinals. (wrestling). I still get mad when I think about it, and it's been 20 years.



Wow, that's awful man!  That would be hard to get over!!


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 6, 2011)

holding a grudge might be a bad choice of words...
maybe getting frustrated, or being disgusted with a fighter might be better.

I have no expectations of any venue other then the UFC at this point. I consider all the other venues up and coming fighters, and little more then amateurs or has beens. So i expect mistakes when I watch those venues. I expect alot of mistakes. and It does not bother me. I get to see fighters either grow and move up in venues, or get to be disheartened with past hopefulls who at some point stopped learning, or have been injury plagued, or grown soft and cant give it up.

when it comes to the UFC though I do not have the same forgiveness. I expect the best fighters in the world. I expect fighters to not make rookie mistakes, or continuously make the same mistakes. I expect them to grow after each and every fight, improve, show new skillsets in each new fight, and close holes in their previous games.
I also expect at that level for the fighter and his corner to be able to alter their strategy on the fly and adjust to poor results to their existing strategy. Certain trainers are good and certain ones suck at this.


----------

